# Pitstop by candlelight



## Silver (14/2/15)

The family huddled together in the pit lane ready for new wicks and juice. 




At least load shedding makes it a bit more romantic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/15)

Hahahahaha midevel times potion mixing and chanting  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/15)

Silver said:


> The family huddled together in the pit lane ready for new wicks and juice.
> 
> View attachment 21409
> 
> ...


I don't see the incense

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

We're having a romantic evening by laptop light atm :sigh:


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

I discovered a few things in tonight's candlelight session. 

The new sub tank mini is very good but I prefer the vape slightly on the Atlantis. Rigged it up wih the stock 0.5 ohm OC coil on the Sig100. The drip tip gets too hot at 20 Watts! Flavour is good but clouds seem a little less dense than the Atlantis. Flavour not as crisp as the Atlantis. ( my reference strawberry menthol juice)

I also learnt that I prefer organic cotton for blackbird. Re wicked tonight with cotton versus the rayon that's been in the REO. Cotton tastes better for me. Deeper, richer. More tobacco flavour. Rayon is a bit crisper and slightly sour. Not as good for me for that juice. 

I also rewicked the Nuppin with a bit less Rayon than I had before. It's better now. A bit less spitting. Lovely. Still insane. Puts the tanks to shame in terms of intensity. But then again it's not a fair comparison. It's a 0.35 ohm dual coil in there. (Gasp) 

I did have my trusty headlamp on. But the candles added to the atmosphere. Was listening to some cool music on an old battery powered radio. Enchanting indeed. 

Vaping is brilliant. Fun and so much excitement around every corner!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

Silver said:


> Vaping is brilliant. Fun and so much excitement around every corner!!!



Hi Ho @Silver I just love your posts!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/2/15)

Silver !Sorry you had no power today for some reason I had the whole day ...... Woah tmr I'll probably be in your boat growl! Atleast there still lots more to appreciate in life other than power

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

Just for the record our area had a power failure from 18:00 to 20:05 but my house wasn't affected and my PC stayed on and operational... Eskom suck it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

So during my major pitstop we had load shedding. 

Thankfully I managed to still finish all the work that needed to be done. 

Coiling by candlelight ...




Followed by:

Clouds by candlelight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paulie (12/4/15)

Silver said:


> So during my major pitstop we had load shedding.
> 
> Thankfully I managed to still finish all the work that needed to be done.
> 
> ...


Wow who needs power with clouds like that bud lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (12/4/15)

Nice clouds. Im sitting in the dark now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Wow who needs power with clouds like that bud lol



Lol, thanks @Paulie, that was the Nuppin with a diluted Fight Your Fate juice
I had my headlamp on and the clouds looked awesome in the mirror
So i had to record the moment. 

Still no power. Am tethered to a flaky 3G signal at the moment


----------



## Paulie (12/4/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Paulie, that was the Nuppin with a diluted Fight Your Fate juice
> I had my headlamp on and the clouds looked awesome in the mirror
> So i had to record the moment.
> 
> Still no power. Am tethered to a flaky 3G signal at the moment


That sux bud hope it comes on soon!


----------



## Alex (12/4/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Paulie, that was the Nuppin with a diluted Fight Your Fate juice
> I had my headlamp on and the clouds looked awesome in the mirror
> So i had to record the moment.
> 
> Still no power. Am tethered to a flaky 3G signal at the moment



We were lights out for 3 hours this afternoon, and I was right in the middle of watching "Daredevil"

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## andro (12/4/15)

3 hour here as well.....nice talk about the past with my dad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip (12/4/15)

Alex said:


> We were lights out for 3 hours this afternoon, and I was right in the middle of watching "Daredevil"


Awesome show just finished ep10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

